# MEMORIA DDR 400 en slot DDR 266?



## ALE777 (Dic 17, 2009)

Estimados Amigos:
                      Me cayo en mis manos una vieja pc con placa madre PCChips M825G (v.8.0a). la placa no tenia memoria, yo tengo una DDR 400 de 512Mb Kingston, y pense en colocarsela para probarla, pero al ver las especificaciones, dice que solo soporta DDR266 “unbuffered” DDRAM...si le pongo la memoria DDR 400...andara igual? no corro el riesgo de quemar la memoria o algo de la mother? para mayor informacion, les dejo la pagina donde estan las caracteristicas de esta mother:

http://www.pcchips.com.tw/PCCWebSit...egoryID=1&DetailName=Manual&MenuID=50&LanID=1

Si alguien me puede responder esto, me hara aprender algo nuevo en cuanto a hardware.. Muchas Gracias!!!


----------



## leop4 (Dic 17, 2009)

no te va a andar ni hay de ultima prova. pero te cuanto lo que me paso ami hace unos dias, fui a comprar una placa de red nueva. 30$ la pague, para un mother pc chips y resulta que estas mothers soportan pci 2.0 y no 2.1 o 2.2 asi que no me la cambiaron porque era la unica que vendian con el nuevo socalo para pcs nuevas osea p4 y tambien me di cuanta que no cubre todo el slot. bueno fui a otra casa de computacion y me dijeron que necesitaba una 2.0 entonces la tuve que comprar USADA 20$ gaste 50$ en una placa de red, me anda mas o menos bien porque tengo poca memoria pero la otra esta cagandose de risa en mi pieza jajaja.
cuando los cosas no son copatibles no hay placas ni imventos que les ganen y MAS  a los mother PCCHIPS. saludos.


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 17, 2009)

si hay que tener cuidado cuando uno compra memorias ram solo con que cambie una letra ya no es compatible


----------



## unleased! (Dic 17, 2009)

g.corallo dijo:


> viva mi mother pc chips tiene 16 gb de ram son dos ocz la prendes y sale volando jejej


Tiene esto algo que ver con la cuestión que se está debatiendo aquí????


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 17, 2009)

Va a funcionar. 400 es la velocidad máxima de la memoria, en un mother que soporte hasta 266, va a funcionar a esa velocidad. Mientras que entre en el zócalo y no sea de MENOR velocidad que la que especifica el mother, no hay problemas.


Saludos.


----------



## loki22 (Dic 17, 2009)

si tiene q andar . mi pc tiene una ddr2 de 800 mhz y la mother  es ddr2 de  533  .lo unico q no se pude es aser algo alreves como poner una memoria de ddr de 133 mhz  a una mother de 266 mhz a menos q lo setees del setup si tiene la opcion


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 17, 2009)

Exacto. Yo tengo por ejemplo en esta PC una de 800mhz y el mother es de 333 creo, y en la notebook tenia de 800mhz y era de 533.



Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 17, 2009)

Justo hoy estaba probando unas ram's y me surgio la misma duda, correr una pc nativa 266 con una 400. Ya lo probaré Mañana.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 18, 2009)

Las memorias tienen un chip de SPD (Serial Presence Detect).
Dentro de ese chip hay una tabla de tiempos a los que la memoria funciona.
La tabla almacena de 1 a 4 diferentes velocidades incluida la mayor, siendo lo normal que tenga solo 2 velocidades.
Si la velocidad a la que la queres poner no esta en la lista, todavía se puede hacer a mano si la BIOS lo permite.
Los valores que debes poner los conseguís en la página de Kingston, la tabla SPD la ves con alguna aplicacion tipo CPU-Z.


----------

